# The external RAM disk for chia plotting?



## Milana1993 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi 4all! 
Will this device work in plotting? Do I understand correctly I need 512GB version for K32 and K33 plots?


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't see why not. In MadMax you'd need at least a 512GB model, yes, as it uses about 300GB for temp1 and 2 combined.


----------

